# Virginia croaker limit



## nicefishman

Hi all,

Cna anyone tell me what's the size and Possession Limit of croaker in VA ?
I cant find it in http://www.mrc.virginia.gov/regulations/swrecfishingrules.shtm

Many thanks !


----------



## Fish'n Phil

Unlike Maryland, Virginia has no size or limit on croaker as far as I know.


----------



## fish-on

yeah, unless regulations have changed....no size or creel limit.


----------



## drawinout

No size or number limit in VA. Just don't keep more than you plan to clean and eat.:fishing:


----------



## nicefishman

Thanks 4 the info. Wife and I plan to do some head boat and pier fishing in VB this summer.


----------

